# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ...... في النساء .....

## نور علي

يقال إن جمال المرأة ......؟
*

السلام عليكم

يقال ان جمال المرأة ثلاثه.... 

1-- جمال لا يراه الا قلب الرجل

2-- وجمال تراه العيون ..ولا تشعر به القلوب

3-- وجمال ينقص ويزيد وفقا لاهتمام المرأه بزينتهاوعنايتها بنفسها !!! 


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


وقلوب النساء ثلاثه ... 

1-- قلب يستهدف عقل الرجل

2-- وقلب يستهدف جيب الرجل

3-- وقلب ينفتح لاي رجل !!! 


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


اما عن عقول النساء فأربعه... 

1-- عقل يفكر ويعمل

2-- وعقل يفكر ولا يعمل

3--وعقل يعمل دون ان يفكر

4-- وعقل لا يعمل ولا يفكر !!! 


-*-*--*-*---*-*-*-*-*-*---*-*-**-*


وسئلت امراة مسلمة متقدمه في السن وقد احتفظت بنضارةشبابها

وروعة جمالها وبهاء حسنها وهيئتها -- 

اي مواد التجميل تستعملين؟؟؟

فأجابت:-

استخدم لشفتي:: الحق والصدق

ولصوتي:: ذكر الله عز وجل

ولعيني:: الرحمة والشفقه

وليدي:: الاحسان

ولقوامي:: الاستقامة

ولقلبي:: الحب

وفى الاخير المرأه هى تاج الوقار وهى الام والاخت

والبنت وهى كل شئ * 




منقول




اختكم ,,, نور علي

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

المرأه هى تاج الوقار وهى الام والاخت
والبنت وهى كل شئ ..

^
^

كلمات جميلة في حق المرأة  :rolleyes:   .. أشكرك خيتو نور علي .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيـة .. بإنتظار جديدك خيتوو .. 

تحيـاتي 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## فاضل علي

مشكوره على النقل 
الله يعطيكِ العافيه
وبإنتظار جديدكِ الحلو
مع تحياتي لكِ 
فاضل علي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

مشكوره خيتوو ام علي ماتقصرين ..

كل المودة

----------


## بنوتة توتة

تسلمي يالغلا
موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع

يعطيكِ ربي العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

كل الكلام ماقلوه عن المرأة  اعجبني
تسلمين خيتوو ع الطرح الحلو
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
ضحكوووه

----------


## زهرة الندى

كلمات رائعة عن المراة 

تسلمين اختي نور على الطرح الحلو

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## نور علي

الف شكر لكم

على التواجد العطر

الله يعطيكم الف عافية

تحياتي لكم 


اختكم ,,, نور علي

----------


## حلم

يقال أن جمال النساء ثلاثه :

1-جمال لا يراه إلا قلب الرجل 

2- وجمال تراه العيون ..ولا تشعر به القلوب 

3- وجمال ينقص ويزيد وفقا لاهتمام المر أه بزينتها وعنايتها 
بنفسها !!! 



يقال أن جمال النساء ثلاثة.... 
وقلوب النساء ثلاثة ... 

1- قلب يستهدف عقل الرجل 

2- وقلب يستهدف جيب الرجل 

3- وقلب ينفتح لأي رجل !!! 





إما عن عقول النساء فأربعه... 


1- عقل يفكر ويعمل 

2- وعقل يفكر ولا يعمل 

3- وعقل يعمل دون أن يفكر 

4- وعقل لا يعمل ولا يفكر !!! 


وسئلت إعرابية متقدمه في السن وقد احتفظت بنضارة شبابها 
وروعة جمالها وبهاء حسنها وهيئتها 
أي مواد التجميل تستعملين؟؟؟ 

فأجابتني:: 


استخدم لشفتي:: الحق والصدق 

ولصوتي:: الصـــلاة 


ولعيني:: الرحمة والشفقة 

وليدي:: الإحسان 

ولقوامي:: الاستقامة 

ولقلبي:: الحب 

وفى الأخير المر أه هي تاج الوقار وهى الأم والأخت 

والبنت وهى كل شئ.

----------


## بسمة انتظار

*الله الله عيك ياحلم والله ابدعت أي ياكذا لرجال ولا بلا* 
*عساك على الحق دئما وسدد الله خطاك* 

*سلمت يداك* 
*تحياااااااااتي الحارة0000*

----------


## حلم

اشكرك خيتوو بسمة انتظار  على هذه المشاركه اللطيفه :amuse:  

 والله شهادتك افتخر فيها وان شاء الله ما اخيب ظنكم دائما

وعساك على القووه دايما سلمتي من كل شر

 ولكي تحياتي دمتي بوووووود

----------


## ملكة سبأ

المر أه هي تاج الوقار وهى الأم والأخت 

والبنت وهى كل شئ.

شكراً لك أخي الكريم على الطرح الجميل 
موفق وننتظر جديدك القادم

----------


## حلم

* اشكرك خيتوو ملكة سبأ على هذا المروور الرائع*

* والمشاركه الجميله دمتي بوود خيتووو ماننحرم هالطله*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والله مسكينه المرأة اذا رضو عنها مدحوها

ومن يزعلو ذموها ........ وينسو الحقيقه واللي ذكرتها
 في ختام كلامك :





> وفى الأخير المر أه هي تاج الوقار وهى الأم والأخت 
> 
> والبنت وهى كل شئ.



لوتذكرو هالحقيقه ... أنصفوهااا
تسلم يمناك خيووو عا المشاركه الطيبه

وعساك عالقوه

----------


## حلم

*اشكرك خيتوو شمعه تحترق على المشاركه الجميله*

*وانا عن نفسي دايم منصفكم ومهما صار ما أحد يقدر* 

*يهظم حقكم ومن يقول غير كذا بيكون مخطأ وبيجي*

*يووم ويعرف قيمه هذه المرأه وبيقدم اعتذاره*

*شاء ام ابأ ولك كل احترامي وصادق احترامي*

*دمتي بصحة وعافيه منووره خيتووو*

----------


## Princess

> *مرحبا اخوي حلم*
> *موضوعك حلو  وحركتات طبعا لأنه عنا * 
> *وجيت يالله نشوف وش فينا ونخلف بالموضوع كم من سطر هدره* 
> *لازم نخربش شويات ونقرقر شويات ثانين*
> *بس والله متفاعلين ...*
> يقال أن جمال النساء ثلاثه :
> 
> 1-جمال لا يراه إلا قلب الرجل 
> بنظري هذا احسن رجال بالعالم اللي يشوف بقلبه...
> ...

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي حلم 

وعساك على القوة 

والله يوفقك يا رب 

ويحقق احلامك كلها 

تحياتي 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة أختي نور علي وكل عام وأنتي بخير 00
أنا برأيي أن جمال المرأة :

 جمال لا يراه الا قلب الرجل

وقلوب النساء ثلاثه ... 

 قلب يستهدف عقل الرجل


اما عن عقول النساء فأربعه... 

عقل يفكر ويعمل

وسئلت امراة مسلمة متقدمه في السن وقد احتفظت بنضارةشبابها

وروعة جمالها وبهاء حسنها وهيئتها -- 

اي مواد التجميل تستعملين؟؟؟

فأجابت:-


استخدم لشفتي:: الحق والصدق

ولصوتي:: ذكر الله عز وجل

ولعيني:: الرحمة والشفقه

وليدي:: الاحسان

ولقوامي:: الاستقامة

ولقلبي:: الحب

وفى الاخير المرأه هى تاج الوقار وهى الام والاخت

والبنت وهى كل شئ  

وآخر كلماتك هي زبدة الموضوع وأحلى مافيه 00
سلمتي أختي ودمتي بحفظ الله 000
 :weird:

----------


## أمل الظهور

وفى الاخير المرأه هى تاج الوقار وهى الام والاخت

والبنت وهى كل شئ  

تشكري خيتو نور علي 

تشكر أخي الحلم 

كلمات جميله 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------

